# In The Dark...



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello All,

Well. My small 16X17 home theater is getting there. The sheet rock is hung and plastered. The subfloor is in. I'm going to have a dropped ceiling with black Proceiling tiles. On the wall to the right I'm going to put up a 100' screen from Jamestown. Roxul insulation is in the walls. My dilemma. I know you are suppose to use dark colors. The LRV value from what I read is suppose to be no more than 10. Well my main color is going to have a LRV rating of 11. And my main screen wall is going to be a dark LVR 4. Yet with all this darkness I don't want a dark rug too. Can I get away with a brighter rug? And If I decided to us a LRV 19 on the walls would this be bad? My projector is going to be an Epson 5020UB. I am wondering if this will effect my viewing.:rolleyesno:

Thanks! And I'll post more pics as they come. 

Scott


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

as long are the walls around the screen are dark as well as the flooring near the screen is non reflective I see no issues with going with a lighter color carpet. The bigger concern would be ambient light, if the room will be dark you wont have any issues.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

All black has its advantages for a projector - my HT is blacked out - but not always is the aesthetic solution.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Darker is better, but lighter doesn't have to hurt. I have a light colour on my walls and a white ceiling, and PQ (incl. blacks) is excellent.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

What about doing a carpet that is predominantly gray? Mine is gray with a black dot pattern, and it works perfectly...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Reflected light from the screen will light up light coloured walls, thereby reducing perceived contrast..
Try to keep all walls as dark as possible..


----------



## mcascio (Dec 5, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> What about doing a carpet that is predominantly gray? Mine is gray with a black dot pattern, and it works perfectly...


I'd second maybe going with the gray carpeting. I guess it depends on how light light is for you. Also, maybe seeing some type of color swatch of all the different colors you plan to use will help provide some guidance visually. I'm not sure how good a lighter carpet would look with all the walls and ceiling being dark.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I will advise on a carpet with a pattern. That way you will get the basic dark background with the pattern in a lighter shade. My carpet is burgandy with black spots that have a gold outline around them. Wish I had a pic to show you, but you get the idea. A pattern will spuce the sceme up nicely.


----------



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

I was going to get a gray carpet with a hint of blue. I'm getting black Proceiling tiles installed. STILL undecided about color. I'll post more photos soon....


----------

